# Worms in the water??



## moneypit1 (2 September 2007)

Now my horses are wormed up to date religiously.  Cleaned out water trough today (gross, only 2 weeks but green)!  Found what looked like loads of worms in the bottom.  Eeeeehh, whats that all about?  Do you think it would be worth getting a worm count done on the neds just in case?  Never come across this before.


----------



## Nickijem (2 September 2007)

We found lots of little red worm like things in the bottom of our trough but we were told they were like mosquito/gnat/midge larvae or the larvae of some other insect and not actually worms that infest horses at all. I bet that's what you have found.


----------



## moneypit1 (2 September 2007)

That sound feasible.  I was horrified when I found them but my husband has just told me he found them in our water feature (sounds posh, is actually grossly naff) as well!!


----------



## Nickijem (2 September 2007)

It does make you want to clean the water out more often though doesn't it? I was horrified that my horse had been drinking water that had little things living in it but he always seems to prefer the water in the trough to that in his stable! Perhaps they add flavour!!! I don't think they are harmful to horses though.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 September 2007)

Nicki is right, they are mosquito larvae .


----------



## Donkeymad (2 September 2007)

No need to worry, they are not horse type worms, just clean the trough a bit more often!!!


----------



## moneypit1 (2 September 2007)

I agree I must clean it more often.  Trouble is, it seems such a waste of water as the trough holds 1,000 gallons! ( nearly 1 tonne in weight)!  No excuse, will promise to clean weekly not bi weekly in future!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 September 2007)

I had the same problem , massive trough and one horse, so I covered the trough (with that black sheeting you get at garden centers to suppress weeds) and just fill and clean a couple of trugs every week.


----------



## ticobay831 (3 September 2007)

Yeah found some in my water trough last night horrible looking things. They were clinging on to the side, looked like strands of jelly floating about.
Guessed they were mossy larvea or something similar, bloody weather bringing all sorts of creepy crawlie over here


----------



## Capriole (3 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 I was horrified that my horse had been drinking water that had little things living in it  

[/ QUOTE ]

probably ingests worse just out grazing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 urgh, bugs!


----------

